# Finally kept an appointment



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, at last we have managed to keep the appointment after last weeks disaster of taking him then then saying he couldn't have his op, and i dropped him off this morning.

It was one of the most emotional things I have ever had to do. He was getting stressed by the time I left and they told me to just go whilst they had him occuppied. I cried I'm sad to say! It was just as bad as having to leave my girls when I went back to work.

Can't wait till 2pm for an update and hopefully they will tell me to go and fetch him. Going off to the shops now to take my mind off it. Feels very strange him not being here when we returned from the park and not having to time how long we've got left till we have to return to let him out for a wee.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Aww it's not sad that you cried I'd be exactly the same! Roll on 2pm when you can get an update!! Let us know how he got on. Sending you a big hug from Bertie and me.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah it must be so weird. Not looking forward to this myself but am always encouraged by other people's posts as to how it all went ok. Looking forward to your update. Janex


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Hope it all goes well Claire , now Eddie is 8 months I am going to have to face up to getting him done but I must admit it makes me feel nervous. It is a great help to read about others experiences.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thinking about you Claire .. we all cry on here about our dogs at one time or another, so please dont feel silly ... 

Archie will be home soon enough .. and you will be able to cuddle him to bits ... well without his bits actually ... xxx


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Ahh thanks for the support everyone. I called and he is still sleepy but ok. Expecting a phone call any minute to say whether I can pick him up or not. I keep picturing him in a cage at the vets, tired and stressed as he's locked up and I am not there. (We don't use a crate and the nearest we have to internal doors downstairs is the stair gate so he's not used to being enclosed) Today has been a very long day already. Hopefully not too much longer


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hopefully you will get the call soon .. make a cup of tea and sit down .. then the phone is sure to ring  

I hate being away from my dogs, don’t leave them only when I must, so really know how you are feeling .. Even when Honey was sedated at the vets for health testing, I wouldn’t leave her ... 

He will be home soon and you will have a very chilled out boy to cuddle all evening


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Glad to hear all went well with Archie's op and I'm sure you'll get the call any minute now telling you to go collect your boy, he'll be so pleased to see you!

Clare and Bertie x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Bless little Archie, hope you get him home soon. Billy was done a couple of weeks ago and honestly after the first day he barely even noticed he had anything done. I'm glad it's over with but it really was easier than I had thought. 
Let us know how he is later...
H x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hope all is well and he is back in your arms in no time.


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Well he's home . He's not the Archie I am used to having at home as he's very quiet and not himself but at least I know why. It's very weird actually him being so quiet. He's been outside with the girls, but instead of chasing them and trying to nip bums and ankles he's just watching....like he really wants to join in but just can't be bothered. He also had a lay down with his nose in his favourite hole having a sniff so all is well. 

He's got a baby grow on and does keep trying to lick his wound but can't get at it so hopefully the baby grow will be ok and I won't have to go back and get a collar.

I was so please to see him, and when the nurse put him down he was really excited to see me, till I realised that he was actually trying to get at the springer spaniel that was desperately trying to get out the front door. More interested in other dogs than me so that's a good sign that all is well. Can't wait till dinner, bath and bedtime for the little 2 is over so I can sit down with him and have cuddles (and I have control of the tele all night as the other half is working late so even better ) Thanks again for the support and kind words. This forum is great. xx


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Eddie said:


> Hope it all goes well Claire , now Eddie is 8 months I am going to have to face up to getting him done but I must admit it makes me feel nervous. It is a great help to read about others experiences.


It took me a while to decide that it was for the best, then a couple of canceled and postponded appointments but I'm glad its done now. I'm hoping he is better in the morning as he's struggling a bit at the minute. he can't settle at all even with me next to him. I think my expectations were a bit high on how he'd be once I got him home.


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Hfd said:


> Bless little Archie, hope you get him home soon. Billy was done a couple of weeks ago and honestly after the first day he barely even noticed he had anything done. I'm glad it's over with but it really was easier than I had thought.
> Let us know how he is later...
> H x


Hoping he is better in the morning as he's not a happy boy at the min...to be expected I suppose. I'll look back next week when he's running around like a Lune and trashing my garden some more and wish I had that nice quiet dog back


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

How's Archie doing this morning?

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Bertie Brown said:


> How's Archie doing this morning?
> 
> Clare and Bertie


 

Well, I was expecting to find it near on impossible to keep him quiet and from jumping up etc from hearing on here how peoples dogs were all but back to normal the next day mostly but actually once he has said hello in the morning or if someone comes in the house he takes himself off to lay down again. He won't go up the stairs, jump on the sofa or bed, is struggling to get in the front and back door and is totally uninterested in the kids so I think he still has a lot of pain, poor thing. 

I was starting to get quite worried last night as he would get up, stand still with his head falling forward and his back almost arched and not move for what seemed like ages but he hasn't done it today. He is still very quiet but is eating so I think he'll be ok. He's probally feeling very sorry for himself. I am staying home with him today to keep an eye and have just taken his vest off for a while so he feels more comfy but am watching him like a hawk incase he tries to have a sneeky lick.

Thanks for your thoughts. x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh claire, if you need any reassurance just call your vet, I haven't had this experience so cant share any info with you ... however most dogs do bounce back within the the first few days xxx


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks JoJo. I am def going to call the vet if he has not made any improvement by tomorrow morning. I will give it till then to make sure all the drugs are out of him completely and perhaps some of the wound pain he is likey to have may have subsided abit more. It's so horrible seeing him looking so sad.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Just keep an eye on him Claire, maybe it's just the after effects of putting him to sleep. Fingers crossed he will be loads better by tomorrow.
H x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Claire it sounds like he is in pain. I would def give your vet a call and maybe get some extra pain killers. Dogs are just like humans in that some recover quicker than others. I have to admit I'm dreading getting Obi done but think it's the right thing to do when we are able to. 

Hope he's feeling better in a few days.:hug:


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Aww I'm sure it's just the effects of the anaesthetic wearing off that's making him feel a bit out of sorts, I'm sure he'll be bouncing around and back chasing the kids before you know it 

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

What a change in the last couple of hours, (I want to use one of those happy faces that bounces but don't know how). He came on the nursery run and didn't pull like normal, but as soon as we got home he was in the garden with the kids and running round like a Lune. I did calm him down as didn't want him to over do it just yet. I think it wore him out as he's been active since 3.30 and just had to call him, loudly, 7 or 8 times to get him to go out for a wee. He was out cold, fast asleep. He's still nervous of the door step and stairs but my boy is on the way back...so pleased.


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Claire it sounds like he is in pain. I would def give your vet a call and maybe get some extra pain killers. Dogs are just like humans in that some recover quicker than others. I have to admit I'm dreading getting Obi done but think it's the right thing to do when we are able to.
> 
> Hope he's feeling better in a few days.:hug:


I have to admit I did think of you and obi when Archie was standing in obvious pain last night. I told myself if he did it today he'd be straight back to the vets. These poo's are sent to worry us aren't they!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Great news...here you go :jumping::jumping::jumping:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Clairasol said:


> I have to admit I did think of you and obi when Archie was standing in obvious pain last night. I told myself if he did it today he'd be straight back to the vets. These poo's are sent to worry us aren't they!


Oh don't worry I wasn't thinking Meningitis...just showing signs of pain/discomfort. Seems like he's on the up now.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Claire - so pleased to read that Archie is almost back to his bouncy self  x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

That's great to hear that Archie's getting back to his normal self :whoo:

Clare and Bertie


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Glad to hear he's much better x


----------

